# Salary benchmark - help needed!!



## kees (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been offered a job as President of Europe for a large international advertising firm. I would have to live in London with my family. Can anyone tell me what range of salary would be suitable for this job? I have no idea what a good base salary would be.

love to hear you responses.

cheers,


----------



## morten bonde (Jul 30, 2008)

kees said:


> I have been offered a job as President of Europe for a large international advertising firm. I would have to live in London with my family. Can anyone tell me what range of salary would be suitable for this job? I have no idea what a good base salary would be.
> 
> love to hear you responses.
> 
> cheers,


Hi again Kees

You should take a look at some of the bigger job websites as they all have salary checkers. As I apparently cannot add URLs here, you will have to google the websites.

If find that the two best ones are "CW Jobs" and "Monster".

Cheers,
Morten


----------



## bowtie (Aug 22, 2008)

You can also get london bench mark salaries from the bia home office website, if the employer does not match this salary. - it does not include extras like housing, transport, assistance with furniture etc. the work visa will be refused.


----------

